# Pissed off at Ulta



## astronaut (May 31, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DontFeedtheZebr (May 31, 2008)

That's deplorable.  First of all, despite it being right there in writing, she had no reason to cop that attitude with you, as Ulta’s mission statement is to please the customer, whether he or she is justified (I know this as I USED to work there, but alas, they must have a condition called ‘bitchy-manageritis’, as mine was a total c*nt and I quit to purse a career in my collegiate field). 

I would call the 1-800 number listed on the site, and if you ask to speak to someone about your experience.  They’re really good about getting back to you and actually try to rectify any of their staff’s behavior.  It also helps if you have a name of this woman so they can take disciplinary action against her.

I hope that helps and good luck on your quest to get it rectified (and don’t be afraid to tell them you’re willing to shop elsewhere and pass this incident along to other potential customers...)

Best of luck.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

That sucks. I agree try calling their corporate headquarters They should do something to make you happy. It was a $119 iron not a $5 E/S or anything like that...


----------



## jennifer. (May 31, 2008)

what dumb ass can't understand and accept the policy especially when it's printed *all over* rolls of their own receipt paper??  i'd be super pissed too!

although it's not related merchandise wise, i actually did a return today at michael's and their receipts state the same thing.  and what i purchased was done so back in jan. of this year and i got store credit no problem.  

girl at ulta sounds brilliant.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_That sucks. I agree try calling their corporate headquarters They should do something to make you happy. It was a $119 iron not a $5 E/S or anything like that..._

 
 I'm not trying to come at you personally, iluffyew, but I wouldn't give a damn what the value is... it's my money and company policy is company policy! I don't care if I spent 99 cents in that bitch, it's the employee's duty to follow published policy whether they like it or not. And wouldn't it have been easier to just do the exchange or issue the store credit instead of quibbling with Astronaut? 

Astronaut, I do find it a bit odd that you waited so long, but that doesn't negate your feelings on how you were treated, esp when that manager was in the wrong. If it is somehow true about the 90 day thing, it seems like she should have been able to direct you to that policy somewhere in the store.


----------



## KikiB (May 31, 2008)

ULTA is notoriously bad in some cases. I don't want to make a sweeping generalization but there was a case in which a friend of mine was accused of stealing even though she didn't, by the jacket she was wearing! 

But yes, I am a big fan of people speaking up about their experiences-positive and negative. It got to the point in our company where we had to have a meeting all about the customer experience. Also if you get complaints, you have to have an all-store meeting to discuss that and find ways to remedy the problems. It is a valuable tool for us though. Also if you feel you get great customer service ANYWHERE, email or call the corporate for that company. Too many people just focus on the bad, but they want to hear the good too.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 31, 2008)

yea def dont give up on this. i bet she didnt even call the reg. manager. 

either way complain about the manager that helped u. she sounds rude.

she wouldve told u the 90 days thing b4 she even left to make the call if thats their policy. why would she waste her time asking a question she alreadys knows the answer to.


----------



## astronaut (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ 
Astronaut, I do find it a bit odd that you waited so long, but that doesn't negate your feelings on how you were treated, esp when that manager was in the wrong. If it is somehow true about the 90 day thing, it seems like she should have been able to direct you to that policy somewhere in the store._

 
The reason why I waited so long was because I didn't have reason to use it yet. I had just gotten a perm, and found a youtube video of a girl teaching how to curl hair with a flat iron. It looked great and it only took her 10 minutes to do her whole head! I had never known that could be done before as it used to take me at least an hour to curl my hair with a traditional curling iron and it didn't even look good. That's why I opted to get a perm in the first place. I liked curly, wavy hair, but couldn't spend that long to achieve it every time. 

So when I learned about it, I immediately went out to get a flat iron to try it out. I wasn't happy with my perm as it took so long, was stinky, expensive, didn't look as nice as I hoped, and really damaged my hair. I was thinking, "OMG, I could have done that this whole time and I wouldn't have had to deal with this perm?! Got to try it NOW!" It took 10 minutes to style my hair with the perm anyway. I jumped straight to an expensive one because after my perm wore off, I planned to use it daily.

I wanted to see if I could really do it myself. I tried it once when I got home (flattened my hair with it, and tried curling it again) and it really did work. So I put it away, since what's the point of curling my hair when it was already curly from the perm? 

And now I'm using it and realized it's not as efficient as it can be for curling.


----------



## deven.marie (May 31, 2008)

I work at ulta and people come in all the time with returns after the 60-day period, and the managers usually give them store credit with no problem. sorry this happened to you, it shouldnt have, i guess that manager was just being bitchy.. (mine can be too) she should've just given you store credit regardless. 

but dont hate on ulta! we are nice people, i promise!! 
just not the managers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 unfortunately they're the ones who handle returns.


----------



## eastsidesunset (May 31, 2008)

Just call corporate. No matter what has happened in the store in the past, corporate has always set the situation straight for me. Seriously, they went so far as to email a copy of a lost receipt to the store of my choice so I could do a return on a big ticket item (I never got the receipt when I made the purchase, but it was the christmas season and I was just thankful to get out of the store, lol). Inform them of what happened (give names if you can) and ask them to suggest another store for you to do the return at.

By the way, next time someone pulls that shizz, just walk away, get the item you want to exchange for, and ask her to just do the exchange for you instead of bothering with returns/store credit. I worked retail, and a lot of times, when someone would argue over giving a customer a return or store credit, it was because there were so many steps involved in doing it they didn't want to (read: were too lazy too).


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 31, 2008)

I'd call corporate.  Currently, I work for a company with a very popular product and people call corporate for everything!!!  I get these calls and letters...Sometimes it's complaints with agents/customer service, sometimes policy, etc.  9/10 if the person is reasonable and has a good attitude, we help them with what they need to resolve their issue.  More than likely they'll let you exchange the product with no problem.  And screw that chick's attitude!  I would have just let you do it if it were me!


----------



## stacylynne (May 31, 2008)

Call corporate. They will take care of it for you.
Good luck


----------



## astronaut (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_By the way, next time someone pulls that shizz, just walk away, get the item you want to exchange for, and ask her to just do the exchange for you instead of bothering with returns/store credit. I worked retail, and a lot of times, when someone would argue over giving a customer a return or store credit, it was because there were so many steps involved in doing it they didn't want to (read: were too lazy too)._

 
I actually did have the product I wanted to exchange there! I myself just wanted an exchange and not a store credit since the two items were the exact same price. There were two hot pink boxes standing on the counter, one was mine, the other was what I wanted. The only time I brought up "store credit" was because that's what was _stated_ on the receipt since the receipt didn't mention anything about exchanges.


----------



## Hilly (May 31, 2008)

I've had shitty customer service from Ulta as well. I went to get my bangs trimmed (never been there for hair before...ever!) and if you were in the ulta club or whatever it is, you get like a percent off a hair cut. THey said I was lying and had been there before and refused to give me the discount for a measly $3!!! It caused such a scene in the store with  a huge line of people. It was so embarrasing and the cut was terrible. I called cust service, they did shit. I called the store, the did shit. Eff Ulta! Worst customer service ever!!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 31, 2008)

I just went to Ulta this morning and the guy "colormatched" me and put on some SUPER THICK foundation... which I said I DID NOT WANT I said I wanted a Light powder that was easy for on the go.. something Fast to do when I am in a hurry or touchups during the day.. 

I could see the Brush strokes on my face when he was done and I looked like a plastic Manikin.


----------



## astronaut (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I've had shitty customer service from Ulta as well. I went to get my bangs trimmed (never been there for hair before...ever!) and if you were in the ulta club or whatever it is, you get like a percent off a hair cut. THey said I was lying and had been there before and refused to give me the discount for a measly $3!!! It caused such a scene in the store with  a huge line of people. It was so embarrasing and the cut was terrible. I called cust service, they did shit. I called the store, the did shit. Eff Ulta! Worst customer service ever!!!!!_

 
I'm waiting to be connected to a Rep with Ulta right now. It's taking a damn long time. I'm afraid they probably won't do anything. Ulta is a place that doesn't really pride itself when it comes to service.


----------



## astronaut (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_Just call corporate. No matter what has happened in the store in the past, corporate has always set the situation straight for me. Seriously, they went so far as to email a copy of a lost receipt to the store of my choice so I could do a return on a big ticket item (I never got the receipt when I made the purchase, but it was the christmas season and I was just thankful to get out of the store, lol). Inform them of what happened (give names if you can) and ask them to suggest another store for you to do the return at._

 
You're talking about Ulta CS right? LOL. We'll see how it goes with me.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 31, 2008)

I really despise going into Ulta.  One just opened here a few months ago.  The first time I went in I swear I was practically in the back of the store before anyone even said "Hello" to me...and I'd wandered throughout the entire front of the store, mind you...a good 20 minutes before I was even recognized!!  Now I pretty much refuse to even go in there.  I'd much rather go to Beauty Brands which is a heck of a lot further away.


----------



## astronaut (May 31, 2008)

So I was on hold for 95 minutes waiting for a CS rep.

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/5174/photo34fv5.jpg

See that? It says 92:02

But anyway, I was finally connected. The CS rep was actually really helpful and sympathetic to my situation. I made sure to say I had the receipt, I bought it in February, about why I didn't start using it until recently (perm), and that I just wanted an exchange. I also mentioned that I bought it at another store and she said that it wouldn't have mattered. She sounded sort of angry at my experience. She told me that the exchange should have been made and the only time they could have refused it is if I abused the iron by banging it or whatever and not using it for it's intended use. Which in my case it was not as everything was in the box, unfilled register cards, used only a total of 3 times. She asked me if I dealt with a manager or SA and I told her that I believe the woman was a manager since she decided to take it up to the regional manager. She told me, "See if it was an SA, I would honestly have to tell you that a lot of times, most of them don't know what they're talking about". But, it was a manager (I strongly believe). So she tells me she'll put me on hold or call me back and I told her to just do whatever's easiest for her. So she gets me number, and calls me back fairly quickly. During that break, she called the store, and said that they said "OOhhh we know our policy, we would have done the exchange for her". And she also told me that the store manager was there right now and would notify the other managers about a girl wanting to exchange a hot pink t3 iron. 

So I also mentioned to her when she called me back, because I forgot since I was laying there waiting for 95 minutes..., that the woman also gave me an attitude and talked to me as if I were a delinquent. I also mentioned the 90 day crap that she pulled out of her butt and said that I'm not one to argue with a policy if it's stated in black and white on the receipt but I see nothing about 90 day anything and the CS rep agreed with me. I told her that she could have made it up for all I know and she told me "She did. We don't have anything in our policy about 90 days". 

She advised me to report her once I go back to Ulta to the manager in charge, unless she happens to be the manager, and if so, to get her name and call CS back. 

Also, she said that if they don't do the exchange, to call CS directly from the store. 

So I will be back to Ulta later on today.


----------



## astronaut (May 31, 2008)

OMG you guys! So I just got a voicemail message from the witch from Ulta. It was received BEFORE the CS rep called them. I guess she's working there right now. I should go over there and tell her she straight up lied to me about the 90 day rainbow policy. But anyway, she left a voicemail saying "Hi, this is Tonya from Ulta and I just talked with the bla bla bla bla bla and we can't do the exchange for you. It's been too long. SORRY!" The "sorry" was in a tone kind of like "tah tah loser!". She didn't know at the time that I was going to have the last laugh! I was so excited to get the voicemail and I was going to save it  to play to the CS Rep or someone and I had to press 5. I FREAKING ACCIDENTALLY PRESSED 7!!!!!!!!!!!! "Message Deleted" ARGGGHGHGHDHKLDJFLSJLKFDJSFKJKL#%$#$#$%$#%#$! Just my luck! 

I hate myself so much.

I even searched to see if I could revive the message, but it's gone to heaven. I learned that what I could have done was wait, DO NOT END THE CALL, go back to the main menu, listen to my messages again and it would show up and I'd have to save it. It's good to know for the future, but in my case, I can't get that very one important message.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 31, 2008)

wow girl! too bad about the deleting the message :S 
Good luck and let us know how it works in person this time around!


----------



## astronaut (May 31, 2008)

So I just got back from Ulta again, and was able to make the return.

The Customer Service Rep told me that if they gave me any troubles about the exchange, to have them call corporate directly from the store. 

I actually received a voicemail from the Ulta manager, since she did take down my phone number, and said, "This is Tonya from Ulta. I just talked to the regional manager bla bla bla... and we can't do the exchange. It's been too long. SORRY!" The voicemail was received before corporate called store number 110 about me. 

So I get in line waiting for a manager to process my exchange. Tonya, was there. I heard her talking to other customers and the way she talked to them was totally 180 from how she was talking to me the night before. I waited for her, and when it was my turn, she left the register! She went to the back and I had to wait and was helped by another manager. 

The other manager processed by exchange, no problems. So when everything was done, I asked her if she was a manager. She told me yes. Then I asked her who that other woman was. She told me she was also a manager. So I told her about everything that happened, including my phone call with corporate, and how Tanya flat out LIED to me about the 90 day rainbow policy she made up. Please don't insult my intelligence. 

The manager apologized for everything and said that she will notify the general manager about it.

I will make sure to call in advance the next time I go to that Ulta to see if the general manager is there so I can talk to her as well. 

TONYA WAS BEING A HATER!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 31, 2008)

Good for you!!  Sounds like Tonya was on a power-trip...or at least she was trippin' on something.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

To hell with Tonya! I'm glad you were able to make the return.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 1, 2008)

lmao. damn what a crazy story. i'm not too fond of ulta anyways...

but im glad you resolved it. my phone always asks me if i want to "undelete" a message right after i delete it. That would have been nice to let corporate hear her snotty message. haha little miss tonya would have been out of a job...

oh well.


----------



## deven.marie (Jun 2, 2008)

it makes me sad to hear about everyones bad experiences at ulta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it also helps me out to see why you think we give bad customer service. 
hopefully you dont think all of us ulta girls are bitches!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe you should contact the headquarters anyway...let them know how their stores are treating customer problems. I had a huge prob with my laptop from HP and contact the CEO's office LOL A little extreme but I was getting no answers from anywhere else. At the end of the day they fixed everything and even sent me brand new laptop...a way better one at that. I looked up Ulta's Info for you:

Ulta Salon, Cosmetics & Fragrance, Inc.
1135 Arbor Dr.
Romeoville, IL 60446
IL Tel. 630-226-0020
Fax 630-226-8367
President, CEO, and Director: Lyn P. Kirby

Ask for the CEO's office...thats the only way things get recognized.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_Maybe you should contact the headquarters anyway...let them know how their stores are treating customer problems. I had a huge prob with my laptop from HP and contact the CEO's office LOL A little extreme but I was getting no answers from anywhere else. At the end of the day they fixed everything and even sent me brand new laptop...a way better one at that. I looked up Ulta's Info for you:

Ulta Salon, Cosmetics & Fragrance, Inc.
1135 Arbor Dr.
Romeoville, IL 60446
IL Tel. 630-226-0020
Fax 630-226-8367
President, CEO, and Director: Lyn P. Kirby

Ask for the CEO's office...thats the only way things get recognized._

 
Holy crap. I never would have thought about contacting a CEO. Thanks for the researching the info for me! I will think about it on whether I'm actually capable of taking it to the big dog! LOL


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_it makes me sad to hear about everyones bad experiences at ulta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it also helps me out to see why you think we give bad customer service. 
hopefully you dont think all of us ulta girls are bitches!_

 
Just Tonya


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Holy crap. I never would have thought about contacting a CEO. Thanks for the researching the info for me! I will think about it on whether I'm actually capable of taking it to the big dog! LOL_

 
LOL You wont actually get to speak to her...just her office. But they take things a little more seriously than calling just customer service.


----------



## MACForME (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not trying to hijack this thread but I have a question about Ulta, since I've only been there ONCE and never again.. I ordered a bottle of primer from their site, a brand I've used before but was sold out elsewhere,  it showed up on time, but the texture is all wrong and its "gritty".. I guess I have to return it to the nearest ULTA, but now I'm a little concerned about getting another one..


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_So, I just got back from Ulta and I'm pissed and need to vent.

In February, I purchased a t3 flat iron after I saw a video on youtube teaching you how to curl hair with a flat iron. I was super excited to find out how quick and easy it looked, so I got one. I still had a perm (which I wasn't really happy about and didn't think it was worth it) so I was looking forward to just curling my hair manually. 

I used the flat iron once, just to see if it really would curl my hair, and stowed it away, since I still had my perm.

Now that my perm's gone, I started using the flat iron. I started using it like... 2,3 weeks now. Curls turn out great and all, but I get annoyed by the fact that the dials are on the outside of the iron. It's hard to explain, but when I handle the iron, sometimes the dials would accidentally get turned and lower/heighten the temperature. It's not as simple as straightening the hair, as you just clasp onto the hair and glide. With curling, you have to twist the iron 360 degrees once the hair is clasped and it can get rather complicated/unorganized for me with the hand motions. Not a manufacturing defect or anything, but a design flaw IMO. On the outside of the box, it says that the iron can also be used for curling, so it's not like I was using it for another purpose either. 

So today, I was browsing at Ulta (a different location from where I bought the flat iron) in the afternoon, and saw that they had the t3 iron as well, except they carried one that had the dials ON THE INSIDE on the flat iron and grips. The dials on the inside would have solved my problem. It was the exact same brand, t3, exact same color, hot pink, exact same price, $119. 

So I go home, get the flat iron, still have the box, unfilled registration cards, etc. with the receipt. I look at the receipt to make sure what the policy was before I went back. Here is exactly everything that's stated on the receipt (I'm typing it word for word): 



And that's all it says. So I thought, okay, it's been over 60 days, but if I can get a store credit, then I could get an even exchange no problem right? So I get everything, and go back.

The woman who helped me, who I'll assume was the manager, said that she couldn't do the return because it was beyond 60 days and it company policy states not to return anything after 60 days. From that point was when she noticeably gave me a distinct attitude. The type of tone that the vice principal gives when they're about to suspend you from school. I told her I know about the 60 day RETURN policy as stated on the back of the receipt, but it also states that returns made after 60 days, a credit will be given. So she tells me to wait and she will ask her regional manager. So I wait... she returns and says that she tried calling the regional manager but she wouldn't pick up, so she asked for my name and number and says she will call me back when the regional manager calls her, but for now, she can't do the exchange for me because it was beyond 60 days. I remind her what the receipt says on the back and she says, "I don't know why it says that but the policy is returns within 60 days, and after that, store credit, but only until 90 days. Most people know whether or not they want an item by 90 days". 90 days? There's NOTHING on the receipt that states anything about 90 anything. 

So I walk out, pissed as hell. You know, it's not THAT big of a deal for me to keep the flat iron, as I said, it's not defective, just has an annoying design flaw. And for something that's $119, it should not be causing any bothers in my opinion. But it's the fact that it's not stated on the receipt, and on top of that, whatever position that lady was, talked to me as if I were a delinquent. On the back of the receipt, it states, *A store credit will be issued on any return made after 60 days of original purchase date.* It just says AFTER 60 days. It doesn't say after 60 days and before 90 days. If it did, I wouldn't have even bothered. I'm a person who's HUGE on principles. There was once I refused to pay for an ebay item because the seller charged a hidden 15 cent fee that was nowhere mentioned in the auction and wasn't going to unless I only had to pay the EXACT amount I agreed to when I bought the item. I never heard back from the seller. I'm not one to argue when a policy is written in black and white, but she pulled the 90 day shit out of nowhere. She could have pulled it out of her ass and made it up for all I know. But in my experience as a customer, associates or managers would even be flexible with policy if it's reasonable (in my case I thought it was reasonable to exchange for a flat iron that was the exact same color, brand, and price) for the sake of good customer service. 

I'm still pissed. I guess customer service isn't a priority for Ulta, or this certain Ulta at least. STORE NUMBER 110!!! Screw you!

I might try calling another Ulta or corporate tomorrow and see what goes down. 

I was getting used to being pampered customer service wise by Bloomingdales, Coach, and OVERLY pampered at Sephora to the point of freakyness, and now I go back up to NorCal and have to deal with these losers. 

UGGGG



















_

 

To put it bluntly: Fuck Ulta.  I absolutely will NOT go into one anymore.  I got a Chi Blowdryer for Christmas 2 years ago, which broke a month into my having it.  So I asked my mom where she got it, and she said Ulta but that she didn't have the receipt.  I called Chi to ask customer service what I should do, and they said since it's less than 90 days, I can take it back to the retailer rather than mail it in.  So I get there, and this little pissant of a man behind the counter immediately was alert to my presence--the Ulta location here is in a very non-diverse neighborhood, so I was probably the first Black person he'd seen in weeks--which already indicated I was gonna have an issue.  So I walk up to the counter with my blowdryer, still in the box, everything's attached etc., and read their return policy.  There's a clause on the signage they have at their register that says any items being returned without a receipt can ONLY be exchanged, no store credit will be given.  So I thought, great, I can just exchange it for the exact item and be done with it.
I tell my boyfriend to grab a new one while I explain to the man why I was there.  He looked at me and looked at the blowdryer and said "Are you all set to check out?" (Fucker, he knew I walked in with it.)  I said "Well this is mine actually, you saw me come in with it...it broke and I only had it for a month, but it was a gift and I don't have a receipt."  
Him: "Uh huh...a gift...did you ask for a gift receipt?"  
I said "No i didn't _ask_ for a gift receipt; I didn't even ask for it as a gift, it was a surprise."  
Him: "Oh, most gifts usually are."  (At this point he's rolling his eyes and looking at me funny, which irritated me.)  So I read him the clause on the return policy and he cuts me off and goes "Oh that only applies to items under $100, so for this transaction I'd need a receipt."  
I said "Well, that's not what the sign says.  And it's not like I'm asking you to give me cash or a store credit, I just want to exchange this defective dryer."  
Him: "Well, let me check with my regional manager."  (Bullshit, regional managers don't handle store returns unless there's a major problem, and if he has to call her just to reiterate the store policy to him, he's a fucking moron and they need better training."
So I'm standing there waiting and the bitches in there keep eyeballing me, and he took so long I decided to browse the nail polish, and of course like ducks in a row, they all walked around me, I even caught one of them trying to look in my purse, which was slightly oversized--I carry a lot of things with me, especially when I'm near my man's house, where Ulta is.
So he comes back out and says "I wasn't able to get in touch with her, but here's her card.  You can call her and ask if she'll let us return it, but I doubt she will."  So I read the clause AGAIN to him and he snaps at me "I already told you that I'm not gonna take this blowdryer back from you, so you can keep reading that but it won't apply to *your* transaction."  So I ask him why they have that silent policy and why it won't apply to MY transaction and he says "Well, we won't take back a high end, expensive item like this without a proof of purchase (he did not say receipt), we have a real issue with high theft and fraudulent returns, as you can probably understand because we have such a free shopping area."
That sealed the deal for me; because I work in sales, I try my damndes to make every client I possibly can feel satisfied, even if it means calling a competitive retailer for them to find an item, or sitting on the phone with our Sephora.com people to find an answer for them for anything.  The fact that he decided to eyeball me and tell me about fraudulent returns was just the icing on the fucking cake.  I try my hardest not to get nasty with sales people, because I know how it feels, but he had it coming.  So I said; "Dear, I work over at Sephora, the company you compete with?  The company who can put a nail in your coffin with our customer service?  Trust me, I know all about fraudulent returns; we have fraudulent returns coming out of our ass and guess what?  We're STILL nice to people because that's what CUSTOMER SERVICE MEANS."  and then he had the nerve to ask "Well did you buy this there?"  We don't sell Chi; we sell T3 and ghd hair tools.  At that point I was just done.  I grabbed the RM's card, and asked him to write his full name on the back of it, I noted everything he said to me and took a picture with my phone of the sign where I was reading the return policy from.  In the back of my mind I screamed "Fuck you, see you all in hell."  Grabbed my blowdryer and left.  I haven't stepped into Ulta since; when the RM called me to apologize and offer to come to the store and exchange the blowdryer herself, I told her that my boyfriend would be bringing it in because I no longer had the desire to set foot in another Ulta store again.

And here's the kicker, when I walked out that day, the little pisser had to nerve to wave and yell "Have a nice day!"

So yeah...fuck Ulta.  I now have a T3 blowdryer that I'm in love with and I found another place to get OPI nail polish without getting harrassed.  They are RIDICULOUS.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_To put it bluntly: Fuck Ulta.  I absolutely will NOT go into one anymore.  I got a Chi Blowdryer for Christmas 2 years ago, which broke a month into my having it.  So I asked my mom where she got it, and she said Ulta but that she didn't have the receipt.  I called Chi to ask customer service what I should do, and they said since it's less than 90 days, I can take it back to the retailer rather than mail it in.  So I get there, and this little pissant of a man behind the counter immediately was alert to my presence--the Ulta location here is in a very non-diverse neighborhood, so I was probably the first Black person he'd seen in weeks--which already indicated I was gonna have an issue.  So I walk up to the counter with my blowdryer, still in the box, everything's attached etc., and read their return policy.  There's a clause on the signage they have at their register that says any items being returned without a receipt can ONLY be exchanged, no store credit will be given.  So I thought, great, I can just exchange it for the exact item and be done with it.
I tell my boyfriend to grab a new one while I explain to the man why I was there.  He looked at me and looked at the blowdryer and said "Are you all set to check out?" (Fucker, he knew I walked in with it.)  I said "Well this is mine actually, you saw me come in with it...it broke and I only had it for a month, but it was a gift and I don't have a receipt."  
Him: "Uh huh...a gift...did you ask for a gift receipt?"  
I said "No i didn't ask for a gift receipt; I didn't even ask for it as a gift, it was a surprise."  
Him: "Oh, most gifts usually are."  (At this point he's rolling his eyes and looking at me funny, which irritated me.)  So I read him the clause on the return policy and he cuts me off and goes "Oh that only applies to items under $100, so for this transaction I'd need a receipt."  
I said "Well, that's not what the sign says.  And it's not like I'm asking you to give me cash or a store credit, I just want to exchange this defective dryer."  
Him: "Well, let me check with my regional manager."  (Bullshit, regional managers don't handle store returns unless there's a major problem, and if he has to call her just to reiterate the store policy to him, he's a fucking moron and they need better training."
So I'm standing there waiting and the bitches in there keep eyeballing me, and he took so long I decided to browse the nail polish, and of course like ducks in a row, they all walked around me, I even caught one of them trying to look in my purse, which was slightly oversized--I carry a lot of things with me, especially when I'm near my man's house, where Ulta is.
So he comes back out and says "I wasn't able to get in touch with her, but here's her card.  You can call her and ask if she'll let us return it, but I doubt she will."  So I read the clause AGAIN to him and he snaps at me "I already told you that I'm not gonna take this blowdryer back from you, so you can keep reading that but it won't apply to *your* transaction."  So I ask him why they have that silent policy and why it won't apply to MY transaction and he says "Well, we won't take back a high end, expensive item like this without a proof of purchase (he did not say receipt), we have a real issue with high theft and fraudulent returns, as you can probably understand because we have such a free shopping area."
That sealed the deal for me; because I work in sales, I try my damndes to make every client I possibly can feel satisfied, even if it means calling a competitive retailer for them to find an item, or sitting on the phone with our Sephora.com people to find an answer for them for anything.  The fact that he decided to eyeball me and tell me about fraudulent returns was just the icing on the fucking cake.  I try my hardest not to get nasty with sales people, because I know how it feels, but he had it coming.  So I said; "Dear, I work over at Sephora, the company you compete with?  The company who can put a nail in your coffin with our customer service?  Trust me, I know all about fraudulent returns; we have fraudulent returns coming out of our ass and guess what?  We're STILL nice to people because that's what CUSTOMER SERVICE MEANS."  and then he had the nerve to ask "Well did you buy this there?"  We don't sell Chi; we sell T3 and ghd hair tools.  At that point I was just done.  I grabbed the RM's card, and asked him to write his full name on the back of it, I noted everything he said to me and took a picture with my phone of the sign where I was reading the return policy from.  In the back of my mind I screamed "Fuck you, see you all in hell."  Grabbed my blowdryer and left.  I haven't stepped into Ulta since; when the RM called me to apologize and offer to come to the store and exchange the blowdryer herself, I told her that my boyfriend would be bringing it in because I no longer had the desire to set foot in another Ulta store again.

And here's the kicker, when I walked out that day, the little pisser had to nerve to wave and yell "Have a nice day!"

So yeah...fuck Ulta.  I now have a T3 blowdryer that I'm in love with and I found another place to get OPI nail polish without getting harrassed.  They are RIDICULOUS._

 
OMG! Everything sounds so familiar! What the hell? In your case the guy was SUPER OBVIOUSLY snippy. And I think I know where it is. La Jolla Ulta? That's where I had originally bought the t3 flat iron!


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

maybe u could try selling ur iron online or maybe even to a friend. u wont get as much but atleast it will help u repurchase the 1 u want. in the long run it will be worth it since ud get more use out of the new 1.

i have a t3 with a dial on the inside i ordered from sephora. it really is a good iron. it even has a row of rhinestones on it which i love lol.


Goddess Within sells OPI and T3's for a good price too for any other Ulta haters!! lol


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 4, 2008)

Makes me kinda glad that we don't have an ULTA around here..  I've been bemoaning the lack of one near by, but it sounds like the service sucks.  And working in retail I think just makes us recognize good customer service even more, so the suck a** places like this stand out to us LOL


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow I am actually surprised with all these negative experiences! I love Ulta and I go there almost every week. I will admit there are some employees that are not friendly at all [ like any other store ] but most are very nice and helpful. I have never had a poor return experience, and that includes returning curling irons, flatirons, ect- they always take it back.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

I've had a bad return experience at Ulta as well.  I do like the store and product selection, so I tolerate the inconsiderate idiots working there to get certain things I need.  Actually, it was my mother with the bad experience.  She bought an eyeliner pencil (she was hesitant between two colors...she knew she had one at home and could not remember which color was right) so WHEN SHE BOUGHT IT, she told the girl this and she said, "yeah no problem...if it's not the right one, you can definitely return it." So she went home, it was the wrong one, and she did just that...the next day,we went back and she attempted to exchange it.  
The nice girl wasn't there so she approached the girl at the cashier and explained the problem very nicely...My mom doesn't have a mean bone in her body.  The *teenage* girl--SORRY, but my anger toward this salesgirl is going to show--who had streaky makeup and bad highlights doesn't respond to my mother, but listens to her story with a smirk on her face, opens the eyeliner box and proceeds to examine the product.  Keep in mind, it was purchased THE DAY BEFORE.  
She then says, "_Looks like this has been rolling around in your makeup case for weeks..._"   
My mom was like, "Excuse me?? Look at the date on the reciept."  
The girl was implying that she was returning a different one or something.  So then my mom asks to speak with the manager.  The idiot girl goes to get the manager, then explains the story to the manager and REPEATS what she said to my mother.  The manager looked at us like a deer in headlights embarrassed at her employee and told her to help another customer and proceeded with the exchange.  
My mom and I are in there all the time and still see this girl and just laugh at her.  She always looks snippy with the customers.  

THEN about a week ago, I was in there looking at that Lorac mascara with the fibers... ANYWAY, when I buy mascara, I like to look at a tester and see the product on the brush and actually look at the type of brush.  Well, they had testers out of this product, but it was completely dried out and the brush was literally matted together like it had been out there for years.  There was a sales girl standing a few feet away from me, so I told her the tester was out and if she could replace it with another I could see.  
Well, this was just too much for her to handle.  She proceeded to look at the tester like she didn't believe me and kept pumping it like there was nothing wrong with it.  She looked me up and down like I was insane.

WHY Oh WHY is my Ulta filled with idiots working there??  I think that when you work in a store with beauty products or at a counter you should look the part and represent the store positively.  60% of the girls there look like they've had their hair and makeup done by a 5 year old.  Granted, if they were nice and friendly, I would never criticize them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sorry y'all...I just had to rant!!

You should for sure call corporate and complain about this situation. Based on what the receipt says, you should have had no trouble whatsoever.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow you guys, I can't believe all the shit Ulta has put you through! I have never had to return anything to Ulta, but I have a huge pet peeve with their "coupons" for 20% off, but you can't use it on 99% of the items they sell.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm just glad you got to make the return. I wish there was something else you could do though... You spent a lot of time haggling and waiting with those people.  I wish you could get hold of someone in corporate who was nice and actually took pride in their customer service who is embarrassed about what you've gone through and who can give you some gift certificates or something!!  Maybe thats too much to expect from Ulta...


----------



## astronaut (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_To put it bluntly: Fuck Ulta.  I absolutely will NOT go into one anymore.  I got a Chi Blowdryer for Christmas 2 years ago, which broke a month into my having it.  So I asked my mom where she got it, and she said Ulta but that she didn't have the receipt.  I called Chi to ask customer service what I should do, and they said since it's less than 90 days, I can take it back to the retailer rather than mail it in.  So I get there, and this little pissant of a man behind the counter immediately was alert to my presence--the Ulta location here is in a very non-diverse neighborhood, so I was probably the first Black person he'd seen in weeks--which already indicated I was gonna have an issue.  So I walk up to the counter with my blowdryer, still in the box, everything's attached etc., and read their return policy.  There's a clause on the signage they have at their register that says any items being returned without a receipt can ONLY be exchanged, no store credit will be given.  So I thought, great, I can just exchange it for the exact item and be done with it.
I tell my boyfriend to grab a new one while I explain to the man why I was there.  He looked at me and looked at the blowdryer and said "Are you all set to check out?" (Fucker, he knew I walked in with it.)  I said "Well this is mine actually, you saw me come in with it...it broke and I only had it for a month, but it was a gift and I don't have a receipt."  
Him: "Uh huh...a gift...did you ask for a gift receipt?"  
I said "No i didn't ask for a gift receipt; I didn't even ask for it as a gift, it was a surprise."  
Him: "Oh, most gifts usually are."  (At this point he's rolling his eyes and looking at me funny, which irritated me.)  So I read him the clause on the return policy and he cuts me off and goes "Oh that only applies to items under $100, so for this transaction I'd need a receipt."  
I said "Well, that's not what the sign says.  And it's not like I'm asking you to give me cash or a store credit, I just want to exchange this defective dryer."  
Him: "Well, let me check with my regional manager."  (Bullshit, regional managers don't handle store returns unless there's a major problem, and if he has to call her just to reiterate the store policy to him, he's a fucking moron and they need better training."
So I'm standing there waiting and the bitches in there keep eyeballing me, and he took so long I decided to browse the nail polish, and of course like ducks in a row, they all walked around me, I even caught one of them trying to look in my purse, which was slightly oversized--I carry a lot of things with me, especially when I'm near my man's house, where Ulta is.
So he comes back out and says "I wasn't able to get in touch with her, but here's her card.  You can call her and ask if she'll let us return it, but I doubt she will."  So I read the clause AGAIN to him and he snaps at me "I already told you that I'm not gonna take this blowdryer back from you, so you can keep reading that but it won't apply to *your* transaction."  So I ask him why they have that silent policy and why it won't apply to MY transaction and he says "Well, we won't take back a high end, expensive item like this without a proof of purchase (he did not say receipt), we have a real issue with high theft and fraudulent returns, as you can probably understand because we have such a free shopping area."
That sealed the deal for me; because I work in sales, I try my damndes to make every client I possibly can feel satisfied, even if it means calling a competitive retailer for them to find an item, or sitting on the phone with our Sephora.com people to find an answer for them for anything.  The fact that he decided to eyeball me and tell me about fraudulent returns was just the icing on the fucking cake.  I try my hardest not to get nasty with sales people, because I know how it feels, but he had it coming.  So I said; "Dear, I work over at Sephora, the company you compete with?  The company who can put a nail in your coffin with our customer service?  Trust me, I know all about fraudulent returns; we have fraudulent returns coming out of our ass and guess what?  We're STILL nice to people because that's what CUSTOMER SERVICE MEANS."  and then he had the nerve to ask "Well did you buy this there?"  We don't sell Chi; we sell T3 and ghd hair tools.  At that point I was just done.  I grabbed the RM's card, and asked him to write his full name on the back of it, I noted everything he said to me and took a picture with my phone of the sign where I was reading the return policy from.  In the back of my mind I screamed "Fuck you, see you all in hell."  Grabbed my blowdryer and left.  I haven't stepped into Ulta since; when the RM called me to apologize and offer to come to the store and exchange the blowdryer herself, I told her that my boyfriend would be bringing it in because I no longer had the desire to set foot in another Ulta store again.

And here's the kicker, when I walked out that day, the little pisser had to nerve to wave and yell "Have a nice day!"

So yeah...fuck Ulta.  I now have a T3 blowdryer that I'm in love with and I found another place to get OPI nail polish without getting harrassed.  They are RIDICULOUS._

 
I forgot to ask, but you should totally just copy and paste this post on theripoffreport.com! I wrote a complaint and someone had the nerve to say I was wrong


----------

